

Show HN: Display OS X notifications from your terminal easily - zachlatta
https://github.com/zachlatta/tnotify

======
zachlatta
I created this because I found myself running scripts that'd take 20 minutes,
start something else, and completely forget about the original scripts. Let me
know if you have any comments or criticism!

~~~
shail
amazing thing. life saver.

